# Fun & Family Dog Shows SOUTH WEST



## IHeartMrFacey (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,


Does anyone know of any good fun/family shows this year, doesn't necessarily need to be all dogs, but where dog stalls are appropriate.

I am doing these this year:

Frome Cheese Show (Agricultural Show)
Bowood Charity Dog Show
Stourhead Horse & Dog Show
Shaftesbury & Gillingham Show

Many Thanks

Emma xx


----------



## icanneverthinkofagoodname (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you know of any more?

Particularly fun dog shows. 

thanks

Em xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Home

Stalls welcome free of charge.

PM me or contact via the website.

[email protected]


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi 
If not too far--Fun dog show ---Festival of dogs in Llanelli 29th May--no charge stall holders.
Please check site out www.festivalof dogs.co.uk for more details. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

This is going to be a great one on the 8th of May.....if it isn't too far for ya 

Allsorts Dog Rescue Lilac Lark Companion Dog Show May 8th 2011.


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Home
> 
> Stalls welcome free of charge.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you are from Torpoint area? I'm SE Cornwall too 

Unfortunately cannot make this unless you chnge the date just for me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

gina2201 said:


> I'm guessing you are from Torpoint area? I'm SE Cornwall too
> 
> Unfortunately cannot make this unless you chnge the date just for me!


Wow another SE Cornwall member 

Won't be changing date sadly 

But thanks for looking  Where do you live?


----------

